# O relâmpago perpétuo de Catatumbo



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 21:19)

O sonho de qualquer amante de trovoadas. Imaginem um local onde ocorrem descargas nuvem-nuvem com arcos eléctricos de 2 a 10km de altura, durante 150 dias por ano, 10 horas por noite e mais de 280 descargas por hora, quase 5 por minuto.

Esse local existe, fica na Venezuela, onde o rio Caratumbo desagua no lago Maracaibo.






http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=10.65,-71.6&spn=0.3,0.3&q=10.65,-71.6


É um fenónomo meteorológico único no mundo, com uma tempestade quase permanente e que se julga produzir parte significativa do Ozono mundial. Esta tempestade vê-se a 400 km de distância e é por isso chamada de "Farol Maracaibo", pois a luz quase contínua da tempestade é usada por marinheiros desde a antiguidade.



> *Relámpago del Catatumbo* es un fenómeno meteorológico singular ubicado al sur del lago de Maracaibo en Venezuela, cuyo nombre proviene del río Catatumbo.
> 
> Este fenómeno se caracteriza por ser un relámpago casi continuado, que se produce en nubes de gran desarrollo vertical formando arcos eléctricos entre los 2 y los 10 kilómetros de altura (o más), a medida que los vientos alisios penetran en la superficie del lago en horas de la tarde (cuando la evaporación es mayor) y se ven obligados a ascender por el sistema montañoso de Perijá (de 3.750 msnm) y la Cordillera de Mérida, el ramal venezolano de los Andes (de 5.000 msnm, aproximadamente). El origen de este fenómeno está en el efecto orográfico de estas cordilleras que encierran y frenan a los vientos del noreste produciéndose nubes de gran desarrollo vertical, concentradas principalmente en la cuenca del río Catatumbo. Este fenómeno es muy fácil de ver desde cientos de kilómetros de distancia, es decir, desde el propio lago (donde no suelen presentarse nubes durante la noche) por lo que también se conoce como el Faro de Maracaibo, ya que las embarcaciones que surcaban la zona podían navegar durante la noche sin problemas en la época de la navegación a vela. Tiene una ocurrencia anual de 140 a 160 noches, durando hasta 10 horas por noche y produce hasta 280 descargas por hora. Además, estas tormentas eléctricas producen un elevado porcentaje de toda la capa de ozono generada a escala mundial por lo que el relámpago del Catatumbo puede considerarse como uno de los principales regeneradores individuales de la capa de ozono del planeta, pues produce aproximadamente 1.176.000 descargas eléctricas atmosféricas.
> 
> ...


(c) Wikipedia


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2007 às 21:42)

Já lá estou 

Excelente descoberta geográfica Vince


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2007 às 23:44)

Vince disse:


> O sonho de qualquer amante de trovoadas. Imaginem um local onde ocorrem descargas nuvem-nuvem com arcos eléctricos de 2 a 10km de altura, durante 150 dias por ano, 10 horas por noite e mais de 280 descargas por hora, quase 5 por minuto.
> 
> Esse local existe, fica na Venezuela, onde o rio Caratumbo desagua no lago Maracaibo.
> 
> ...



Desconhecia tal ocorrência, mas a imaginar essa situação deve ser interessante... mas ai também a probabilidade de alguém ser atingido por um raio também deve subir consideravelmente...


----------



## bluejay (3 Dez 2007 às 10:22)

Desconhecia.
Mais uma localização a adicionar aos sítios a visitar


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Encontrei este video na net, e como tem a ver com este local, cá fica:

http://landing.newsinc.com/tampabay...el=90426&sitesection=tbonline_us&VID=23488276

Vale bem uma semanita de férias neste sitio!!


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2011 às 22:28)

O Catatumbo andou uns meses escondido devido à seca no rio... mas já voltou...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2011 às 22:35)

agreste disse:


> andou uns meses escondido devido à seca... Mas já voltou...



 ?? Quem andou escondido?


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Ago 2011 às 22:37)

Agreste disse:


> Andou uns meses escondido devido à seca... mas já voltou...



O fenómeno ?


----------



## Geiras (4 Ago 2011 às 23:13)

Desconhecia este tópico e também tal fenómeno!

A ver se os Storm Chasers portugueses se juntam, angariam dinheiro e vamos lá passar umas férias


----------



## irpsit (4 Ago 2011 às 23:24)

Que sítio!

É pena é ser tão remoto, mas se um dia for à América do Sul, irei lá.
Espantosa frequência de relâmpagos.

Li há uns tempos, que o fenómeno deve-se à presença excessiva de metano da matéria orgânica trazida pelo rio e acumulada no lago.


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2011 às 23:28)

[ame="http://youtu.be/IXTAW6mWvk0"]http://youtu.be/IXTAW6mWvk0[/ame]


----------



## Paulo H (4 Ago 2011 às 23:43)

Vince disse:


> É um fenónomo meteorológico único no mundo, com uma tempestade quase permanente e que se julga produzir parte significativa do Ozono mundial. Esta tempestade vê-se a 400 km de distância e é por isso chamada de "Farol Maracaibo", pois a luz quase contínua da tempestade é usada por marinheiros desde a antiguidade.



É de facto impressionante haver um local assim no mundo!

Mesmo assim tenho algumas dúvidas quanto ao fenómeno ser responsável por produzir parte significativa do ozono mundial, ou melhor dizendo o que duvido é que o ozono produzido vá alimentar a camada de ozono..

O ozono produzido situa-se na troposfera, enquanto que a camada de ozono situa-se na estratoesfera, mais acima, portanto! A camada de ozono é mantida segundo um equilíbrio químico no chamado ciclo oxigénio-ozono, e esse equilíbrio é mantido consoante a temperatura na estratoesfera e a incidência de raios ultravioletas. Claro que o equilíbrio altera-se na presença de certos gases catalizadores como alguns do grupo dos  halogenios (cloro, bromo, fluor..) bem como dos CFC's). 

O ozono produzido por raios na tropoesfera, como é 50% mais denso que o oxigénio, em princípio desce até à superfície, sendo portanto um gás poluente e na minha opinião não irá subir até à estratoesfera (na ozonosfera) para alimentar a camada de ozono.. É a minha opinião.

O ozono à superfície é um gás muito perigoso a partir de concentrações mínimas, tal como o cloro! Sei como se produz, pois trabalhei com geradores de ozono para tratamento na desinfecção da água em ETA's, e posso afirmar que perante pequenas fugas, o seu cheiro é intenso e nauseabundo (parecido com cheiro da chuva mas muito mais afrutado), dependendo da fuga e sua concentração, é difícil aguentar mais de 1minuto sem sair para o ambiente respiravel, com tonturas e quase vômito!  é um verdadeiro perigo!


----------



## amando96 (5 Ago 2011 às 00:29)

Uma pergunta: Porque raio é que isto não é uma das sete maravilhas do mundo?

PS:


> considered to be the world's largest single generator of tropospheric ozone[2] which refers to ozone that does not replenish stratospheric ozone layer.[3]


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2011 às 09:19)

Já tinha visto isto há um bom tempo, é fantástico de facto. 

E também no início deste ano vi uma notícia sobre ter cessado, e os especialistas na zona estarem receosos que pudesse não voltar, que a alteração que tinha quebrado o fenómeno fosse do AG. 

Mas felizmente que está de volta.


----------



## Z13 (5 Ago 2011 às 10:21)

Há 18 anos estive na Venezuela e só hoje tive conhecimento deste fenómeno... que desperdício de oportunidade... 

Curiosamente, segui de Caracas para Santa Fé de Bogotá (na Colômbia) num avião da Viasa, naquela que foi provavelmente a viajem mais atribulada que fiz de avião (muiiiiita turbulência!). Na altura achei que fosse devida aos Andes... terei passado perto do lago de Maracaibo...?


----------

